# Autorun löschen - Surf-Stick wird als CD Laufwerk angezeigt



## Gegengift (11. Juli 2011)

*Autorun löschen - Surf-Stick wird als CD Laufwerk angezeigt*

Tach!

Mein Surf Stick wird als CD Laufwerk angezeigt. Ein Zugriff darauf ist nicht möglich. Weder schreiben noch löschen noch formatieren. Da die Software darauf (Mobile Partner) nicht starten darf, möchte ich die Autorun löschen.
Die Daten sind also direkt auf den Stick und ich weiß nicht, ob man darauf überhaupt zugreifen kann..

Da der Stick auch immer wieder neu angeschlossen wird, ändert sich auch immer der Laufwerksname. Denn sonst hätte ich einfach die Autorun per Antivir blockieren können.

Ideen? Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.....


----------



## ck0184 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Autorun löschen - Surf-Stick wird als CD Laufwerk angezeigt*

systemsteuerung --> system --> gerätemanager

dort das entsprechende cd-laufwerk suchen, rechtsklick --> deaktivieren.

könnte funktionieren.

MfG

PS: bei mir bleibt der laufwerksbuchstabe immer gleich. nach dem ersten anstecken wird ein buchstabe zugewiesen und der bleibt dann immer gleich, egal wie oft der stick an- und abgestöpselt wird.


----------



## Gegengift (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Autorun löschen - Surf-Stick wird als CD Laufwerk angezeigt*

Hallo.

Hätte erst gedacht es funktioniert - doch dann plopt Mobile Partner doch wieder auf. Das CD Laufwerk bleibt zwar dauerhaft deaktiviert und unter Arbeitsplatz/Computer taucht gar nichts mehr auf (Stick funktioniert aber), aber Mobile Partner startet trotzdem.


----------



## alterhaken (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Autorun löschen - Surf-Stick wird als CD Laufwerk angezeigt*

Das problem kannst du mit diskpart.exe lösen. programme - zubehör - ausfuhren - diskpart. Die nötigen Befehle und Syntax sind per help zu ergründen. Am einfachsten wäre den ganzen Stick zu löschen , und ihn dann neu einrichten. Dabei gehen aber nicht nur alle Daten, sondern auch Partitionen und Laufwerke verloren.
list disk zeigt alle Laufwerke. Sie werden nummeriert, mit select disk und passender Nummer wählst du dein USB Stick, denn erkennst du an Größenangabe. Dann tippst du "clean all", dieser Löschvorgang kann sehr lange dauern, auch über eine Stunde. Wenn fertig, dann Eingabe: create partition prim  - , und wenn sie erstellt ist Eingabe: format fs=NTFS LABEL="meinUSB" quick override - jetzt ist er auch schon formatiert in ntfs. Mit Eingabe: exit -  schließt du den diskpart und denn Stick ist eingerichtet. 

Gruß.


----------



## Gegengift (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Autorun löschen - Surf-Stick wird als CD Laufwerk angezeigt*

@alterhaken

Und danach funktioniert der Stick aber noch oder? Die Firmware wird dabei nicht beschädigt?


----------

